# MSOT's fighting pirates?



## peefyloo (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm thinkin FMF has trained to deal with pirate related crap... but does anyone think that certain ships in those "pirate-prone" areas would have a MSOT aboard?


----------



## Teufel (Apr 15, 2009)

Not enought MSOTs to go around with the wars going on.  MEUs used to have SEALs too.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 15, 2009)

No more SEALs with the MEUs?  That would explain them jumping into the drink instead of floating over with the Maleen.  I can tell that you those grunts floating around would give their left nuts to shoot pirates...


----------



## 0699 (Apr 15, 2009)

peefyloo said:


> I'm thinkin FMF has trained to deal with pirate related crap... but does anyone think that certain ships in those "pirate-prone" areas would have a MSOT aboard?



Wearing eye patches & drinking rum doesn't constitute anti-pirate training...


----------



## peefyloo (Apr 15, 2009)

0699 said:


> Wearing eye patches & drinking rum doesn't constitute anti-pirate training...



That is all it takes? What the hell was I doing in Panama!?


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 18, 2009)

MEU-SOC-PRC

Marine Expeditionary Unit
Special Operations Capable
Pirate Related Crap


----------



## Teufel (Apr 18, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> No more SEALs with the MEUs?  That would explain them jumping into the drink instead of floating over with the Maleen.  I can tell that you those grunts floating around would give their left nuts to shoot pirates...



Imagine being the recon platoon or scout sniper platoon on the MEU there watching the Navy parachute SEALs into the area to take care of the pirates.


----------



## car (Apr 18, 2009)

0699 said:


> Wearing eye patches & drinking rum doesn't constitute anti-pirate training...



Well......one must know one's enemy.......


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 18, 2009)

Teufel said:


> Imagine being the recon platoon or scout sniper platoon on the MEU there watching the Navy parachute SEALs into the area to take care of the pirates.



Jeebus... I bet they were pissed.  And I also bet every SEAL they know gave them a hard time about it...


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 20, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> Jeebus... I bet they were pissed.  And I also bet every SEAL they know gave them a hard time about it...





The SEALs were made for the mission.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't argue their fit for this mission.  I just know Marines - and snipers in particular - would have been jonesing to take them out.


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 20, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> I don't argue their fit for this mission.  I just know Marines - and snipers in particular - would have been jonesing to take them out.




I agree, bro, 100%. No argument here. And Marine snipers would have pulled it off with equal precision. And for all we know their CO might have even argued their case; but, hey, piracy, boats, ships, USN, ocean, water, H2O,  ya gotta call the guys who check their hair in the mirror before they kill you.:cool:


----------



## Teufel (Apr 20, 2009)

Scout snipers may or may not have been the right fit, depends if they have trained for VBSS/MIO.  Shooting from a boat is different than shooting from a platform that doesn't bob up and down.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 21, 2009)

Hate to display my ignorance but I have been out for awhile.:)

What does VBSS/MIO stand for?


----------



## 0699 (Apr 21, 2009)

Scotth said:


> Hate to display my ignorance but I have been out for awhile.:)
> 
> What does VBSS/MIO stand for?



VBSS: Visit Board Search Seizure

MIO: Maritime Interdiction Operations


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 21, 2009)

7point62 said:


> The SEALs were made for the mission.



Yeah, gives new meaning to the term Easter SEALs though  >:{


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 21, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Yeah, gives new meaning to the term Easter SEALs though  >:{



HAHAHAHHAHAAAA NOW THAT IS FUNNY!!! Love it - rep...


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 21, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Yeah, gives new meaning to the term Easter SEALs though >:{


 
Rep for sure! That is worth keeping as a quote some where!!! HA HA!


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 22, 2009)

Teufel said:


> Scout snipers may or may not have been the right fit, depends if they have trained for VBSS/MIO.  Shooting from a boat is different than shooting from a platform that doesn't bob up and down.




Amen, bro, that's what I meant when I posted that the mission was made for the SEALs. (But I gotta give up some respect to the fellow Marines.)


----------



## SCCO_Marine (Apr 28, 2009)

7point62 said:


> The SEALs were made for the mission.




Its disingenuous to say "SEALs" were made for the mission. ...


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 29, 2009)

SCCO_Marine said:


> Its disingenuous ...




Oh, excuse me, "bro", how fuckin disingenuous of me. Okay, I take it fucking back. The mission was _not_ made for the SEALs...it was made for...oh, maybe Marine Reservist college students like you. It took me a long fuckin time to learn my elbow from a hot rock, sonny...and I don't need a lecture from you, no matter how many SOCOM buzzwords and acronyms you've picked up on the internet.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 29, 2009)

SCCO_Marine said:


> Its disingenuous to say "SEALs" were made for the mission...



7.62, I do all my non-resident PME on wikipedia, as I sure many people here do and I will remind you that if it is on the internet then it has to be true!


----------



## AWP (Apr 29, 2009)

Alrighty then.


----------

